# Motor del evaporador del aire acondicionado le falta impulso



## joan quiroz (Dic 30, 2012)

Hola!!! Se presenta la siguiente situacion:

Cuando enciendo el aire acondicionado split, las paletas del aire se mueven pero el motor del ventilador no arranca. Se me ocurrio girar el eje que tiene y comenzo a girar solo. En conclusion pareceria ser que al motor le falta impulso. Ya cambie el capacitor y el motor pero sigue haciendo lo mismo. Si alguien sabe, por favor sugerirme alguna solucion. Gracias


----------



## arrivaellobo (Dic 30, 2012)

Límpialo todo lo que puedas y rocíale un poco de 3 en 1 (grasa) en los rodamientos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 30, 2012)

Quizás se gastaron los bujes y se recuesta.

No hay demasiadas soluciones , si lo limpiaste y lubricaste (aceite de auto - nunca de máquina de coser) y le cambiaste el capacitor y no mejora , tendrás que cambiarlo.

Probalo aparte , no sea cosa que sea una falla de la plaqueta electrónica


----------



## joan quiroz (Dic 30, 2012)

el tema es que el motor es nuevo, porque ya lo reemplace!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 30, 2012)

Tenés un problema en la plaqueta entonces , algún relé , algún triac


----------



## joan quiroz (Dic 30, 2012)

Que me sugeris entonces que reemplace la plaqueta en general???? El relé funciona bien porque a la vez el mismo relé activa el motorcito que mueve las paletas, y funciona perfectamente. lo del triac puede ser, el tema es que no de cual puede ser en la plaqueta. Gracias por los consejos


----------



## bocagonza (Dic 30, 2012)

mmm y no te puedes fabricar algun sistema de arranque para el motor... ? tendrias que hacer el arranque y la alimentacon y que encienda el motor cuando prendes tu aire acondicionado...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 30, 2012)

Me refiero a si esa turbina  ¿ tenía varias velocidades ?


----------



## fernando alvarez rosario (Ene 1, 2013)

te cercioraste si la hélice esta bien apretada al eje pues lo ventiladores de los condensadores solo tiene 1 velocidad, i puede ser que la hélice no reciba traccion del eje del motor


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 1, 2013)

joan quiroz
que marca y modelo es el split??



> El relé funciona bien porque a la vez el mismo relé activa el motorcito que mueve las paletas, y funciona perfectamente



podes medir tensiones??, el motor de las paletas y del ventilador es la misma????

en cuanto  a lo que llamas paletas , son las ventilas que se mueven al frente del split, si es asi creoque usan motores paso a paso......muy distinta alimentacion de un ventilador
motor ventilador...






motor paletas...


----------



## dark089 (Ene 10, 2013)

si es un motor de ac como el que menciona  amigo 
@solaris8 en la 1 foto  me huele a que es el capacitor que ayuda al motor de arranque a girar el motor y como mencionas que al impulsar el motor ya gira bien yo digo que eso prueba con otro otro capacitor ya que mecionas que la placa que alimenta y controla al motor si conmuta bien


----------

